# fantasies



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sort of a skinny guy who gets humiliated all the time. I guess I want to get in really good shape then travel all over the country humiliating and emasculating people who did it to me. I am learning weight lifting technique so that may help.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

jt.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

While those people are feeling humiliated and emasculated, and you're strutting around in good shape, how do you think you will feel?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A bit better, at least feeling justice is served.


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Honestly, people are going to pick others no matter what their body type. I've seen muscular guys get picked on because they have muscles, skinny guys get picked on because they are skinny, and overweight guys get picked on because they are overweight.

But if it would make you happy to do this, I mean, it's not hurting you or anything. I guess it's better for your health anyway?

Do what makes you happy.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

You believe that if someone does something bad, the same bad thing should happen to them?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, I do. (They will probably be punished anyways, due to karma.) Although it depends if they did a bad thing for a reason.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

What if those guys had a reason?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I meant if they had to do it.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has to do anything, or if it's more that people do things because they feel a particular way, but ok


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you always such a ball buster?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, at leats you cna dos oemthing about it. i wanted to be in the NBA bbut Im too old, short, and asian at this point. i will be forever disappointed in myself because I didnt make it to the league and out of my priveleged life in America going to private schools and having a roof over my head. I would have loved to say "I FINALLY MADE IT OUT OF THE NICE NEIGHBORHOODS OF DENVER!"


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

> Are you always such a ball buster?


Yeah, I'm not a very empathic person.:um It's not possible for me to be both having personality issues and psychologically healthy:sus

:ideaThat must suck having people pick on you and leave you out of their little social club of muscle men. Now you can work hard to join their club and be like them:clap
I'm still being a bit sarcastic though:um

In theory, I'd rather be more like someone I admire, rather than someone I dislike.
Same muscles, but different personality


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah they hate nerds... watch the movie and you will see.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe i'll watch that movie some day. Not any time soon. I'm busy procrastinating on other things.


----------

